# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  firefox & smooth scrolling

## sokratisg

Έχω παρατηρήσει εδώ και καιρό που χρησιμοποιώ τον firefox ότι σε γενικές γραμμές το scrolling στις σελίδες (και ειδικά στο MacOS X) δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο από θέμα smoothing.

Με λίγο ψάξιμο έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό το addon για τον firefox όπου πραγματικά τον κάνει αγνωριστο.

http://smoothwheel.mozdev.org/installation.html

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.  ::

----------


## alsafi

Εισαι πολυ Mac user .&_

----------


## sokratisg

> Εισαι πολυ Mac user .&_


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## PPZ

God bless you !!! ::  


To epsaksa kai egw, alla nomiza oti einai bug sto Firefox....

----------


## Resi

Έγραψες , και εγώ νόμιζα οτι ήταν πρόβλημα του Firefox στο Ubuntu...  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Πολύ καλό και μπορείς να το ρυθμίσεις όπως σε βολεύει  ::

----------


## BaBiZ

Ρε σεις, πως το αντέχετε το smooth scrolling? 

Στον ΙΕ σε κάθε νέα μου εγκατάσταση το πρώτο πράγμα που κάνω είναι να το κάνω disable  ::

----------

